# Lsu



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2011)

And Bama 1 and 2 in coaches and Harris poll.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

They said on TV today even if LSU was to lose to GA, They would still play for the National Championship... Because no one else has Beat the Teams that they have till this point. They said its pretty much 95% chance it will be LSU in and Bama in the NC game.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> They said on TV today even if LSU was to lose to GA, They would still play for the National Championship... Because no one else has Beat the Teams that they have till this point. They said its pretty much 95% chance it will be LSU in and Bama in the NC game.



I don't really agree with this way of thinking, but it is what it is... LSU should have to win out the conference.  But then again, Bama gets to stay at home safe and sound for the SECcg and still make the NC so what the hey... it's the BCmesS.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

Drexal said:


> I don't really agree with this way of thinking, but it is what it is... LSU should have to win out the conference.  But then again, Bama gets to stay at home safe and sound for the SECcg and still make the NC so what the hey... it's the BCmesS.



It is one big mess.. but our opinions dont matter...I dont think its right that Alabama gets to sit back and watch and not play that extra game... I still wonder if Oklahoma St. beats Oklahoma will the computers give them enough Push.. I mean an extra game against a top 10 team has to play a factor. That will be two top 10 wins along with a top 15 win. Would that be considered better wins then Bama or will they say SEC wins count for more? But Right now the way I have seen Bama Play they are the best team besides LSU.... Not to mention if Bama had a Kicker they prob. would have beat LSU.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 28, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> It is one big mess.. but our opinions dont matter...I dont think its right that Alabama gets to sit back and watch and not play that extra game... I still wonder if Oklahoma St. beats Oklahoma will the computers give them enough Push.. I mean an extra game against a top 10 team has to play a factor. That will be two top 10 wins along with a top 15 win. Would that be considered better wins then Bama or will they say SEC wins count for more? But Right now the way I have seen Bama Play they are the best team besides LSU.... Not to mention if Bama had a Kicker they prob. would have beat LSU.



Everybody gripes about Bama not having to play an extra game but Oklahoma St wouldn't have to play in a conference championship game either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Everybody gripes about Bama not having to play an extra game but Oklahoma St wouldn't have to play in a conference championship game either.



That's what separates the SEC from the rest of the field..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Everybody gripes about Bama not having to play an extra game but Oklahoma St wouldn't have to play in a conference championship game either.



Bama didn't even win their own division much less their own conference there in lies the problem. Ok St does not have a conference title game to qualify for, you can't fault them for that. Bama plays in the SEC who does have a championship game and they very well maybe one of the best 2 teams in the country. That being said, they do not deserve to be in the title game based on a precedent. It is what it is.... a flawed system, but you bama fans would be screaming bloody murder if it was LSU or another SEC team in the same situation. It benefits bama so it is perfectly fine.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bama didn't even win their own division much less their own conference there in lies the problem. Ok St does not have a conference title game to qualify for, you can't fault them for that. Bama plays in the SEC who does have a championship game and they very well maybe one of the best 2 teams in the country. That being said, they do not deserve to be in the title game based on a precedent. It is what it is.... a flawed system, but you bama fans would be screaming bloody murder if it was LSU or another SEC team in the same situation. It benefits bama so it is perfectly fine.



It's actually sad to listen to the top program of college football yield to such a low... It's actually like listening to Gamecocks talk about winning the East... You guys are better than this...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bama didn't even win their own division much less their own conference there in lies the problem. Ok St does not have a conference title game to qualify for, you can't fault them for that. Bama plays in the SEC who does have a championship game and they very well maybe one of the best 2 teams in the country. That being said, they do not deserve to be in the title game based on a precedent. It is what it is.... a flawed system, but you bama fans would be screaming bloody murder if it was LSU or another SEC team in the same situation. It benefits bama so it is perfectly fine.



_"Anyone who doesn't win their conference has no business playing in the National Championship"_ ~ Nick Saban 2003


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bama didn't even win their own division much less their own conference there in lies the problem. Ok St does not have a conference title game to qualify for, you can't fault them for that. Bama plays in the SEC who does have a championship game and they very well maybe one of the best 2 teams in the country. That being said, they do not deserve to be in the title game based on a precedent. It is what it is.... a flawed system, but you bama fans would be screaming bloody murder if it was LSU or another SEC team in the same situation. It benefits bama so it is perfectly fine.




You dawgs are still crying over 2008?...you got blown out in two games...that year,...no precendent at all what so ever.
BAMA and LSU have crushed everybody except each other no other team in the Country can make that claim.

For all the simpletons who cry about conference champions,...the BCS is set up to pit THE BEST TWO TEAMS  in the Country....OSU lost to Iowa state...get over it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bama didn't even win their own division much less their own conference there in lies the problem. Ok St does not have a conference title game to qualify for, you can't fault them for that. Bama plays in the SEC who does have a championship game and they very well maybe one of the best 2 teams in the country. That being said, they do not deserve to be in the title game based on a precedent. It is what it is.... a flawed system, but you bama fans would be screaming bloody murder if it was LSU or another SEC team in the same situation. It benefits bama so it is perfectly fine.



This is just an opinion since there is no implied or specified rule that one must win their conference.  There is no precedent; in order for there to be a precedent there would to have been an actual incident whereas the BCS did not allow a #2 ranked team into the BCS title game because they did not win their conference.  The only specification (other than probation) to be in the title game is that you must be ranked #1 or #2.

If there is such precedence, please inform the world and I will stand corrected.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> _"Anyone who doesn't win their conference has no business playing in the National Championship"_ ~ Nick Saban 2003



he has matured since then...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> _"Anyone who doesn't win their conference has no business playing in the National Championship"_ ~ Nick Saban 2003


 Even St Nick doesn't get to make the rules, some of y'all need to quit crying.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bama didn't even win their own division much less their own conference there in lies the problem. Ok St does not have a conference title game to qualify for, you can't fault them for that. Bama plays in the SEC who does have a championship game and they very well maybe one of the best 2 teams in the country. That being said, they do not deserve to be in the title game based on a precedent. It is what it is.... a flawed system, but you bama fans would be screaming bloody murder if it was LSU or another SEC team in the same situation. It benefits bama so it is perfectly fine.





The goal of the BCS is to have the two best teams play for the National Championship. It has worked well and is on track to do the same this year.

Winning division championships isn't in the formula. That just makes for good sport talk shows.


Not an Alabama fan, but they are undefeated in regulation play this year and deserve to be there.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Even St Nick doesn't get to make the rules, some of y'all need to quit crying.



No one's crying. Just showing the hypocrisy of your coach.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Even St Nick doesn't get to make the rules, some of y'all need to quit crying.



I only see ONE team that is crying.. The rest of us are just stating facts!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> I only see ONE team that is crying.. The rest of us are just stating facts!



What _*relevant*_ fact are you stating?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> You dawgs are still crying over 2008?...you got blown out in two games...that year,...no precendent at all what so ever.
> BAMA and LSU have crushed everybody except each other no other team in the Country can make that claim.
> 
> For all the simpletons who cry about conference champions,...the BCS is set up to pit THE BEST TWO TEAMS  in the Country....OSU lost to Iowa state...get over it.



CRUSHED???

The BCS is setup to pit whatever 2 teams will yield them the biggest paycheck..

SO Rip, do you think it's fair for LSU to play an extra game since they beat you and take a chance at extra injuries? What does the SECCG mean to ya?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> What _*relevant*_ fact are you stating?



You LOST! Didn't win your division and LSU has to play an extra game to play Bama for the championship..??? Sounds pretty relevant to me...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> I only see ONE team that is crying.. The rest of us are just stating facts!



Speaking of "crying" some of you dawgs are still squallin about 2008...a year you lost 2 games in an embarrassing fashion and got by-passed by the eventual champ.

This is ya'lls "precendent"
ya'll are really gonna cry if LSU slips up and the dawgs win...and you still go to a second rate bowl:yummy:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> CRUSHED???
> 
> The BCS is setup to pit whatever 2 teams will yield them the biggest paycheck..
> 
> SO Rip, do you think it's fair for LSU to play an extra game since they beat you and take a chance at extra injuries? What does the SECCG mean to ya?


Once again you are wrong.

Here it is, rule #1
Automatic Qualification
1. The top two teams in the final BCS Standings shall play in the National Championship Game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> You dawgs are still crying over 2008?...you got blown out in two games...that year,...no precendent at all what so ever.



How many times have we heard that UGA got screwed in 2007 and UGA didn’t even go to the SEC championship (LSU vs. UT).  UGA was ranked 4th in the BCS after the conference championships were played.  How can anyone compare that situation with the current situation?  The FACT that UGA was not ranked in the top 2 was the ONLY factor determining their not deserving a shot .

This conference championship requirement that some of you are trying to invoke doesn't exist, it's just opinion.  There's a saying about opinions: the are sort of like "you know what", everyone has one and in most cases (especially this one) most of them stink.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Speaking of "crying" some of you dawgs are still squallin about 2008...a year you lost 2 games in an embarrassing fashion and got by-passed by the eventual champ.
> 
> This is ya'lls "precendent"
> ya'll are really gonna cry if LSU slips up and the dawgs win...and you still go to a second rate bowl:yummy:




What's really funny is you've yet to answer any of my replies to YOUR question.... 



> What relevant fact are you stating?





> Speaking of "crying" some of you dawgs are still squallin about 2008...a year you lost 2 games in an embarrassing fashion and got by-passed by the eventual champ.
> 
> This is ya'lls "precendent"
> ya'll are really gonna cry if LSU slips up and the dawgs win...and you still go to a second rate bowl





> You LOST! Didn't win your division and LSU has to play an extra game to play Bama for the championship..??? Sounds pretty relevant to me...




You still avoid the 1 statement I had...



> SO Rip, do you think it's fair for LSU to play an extra game since they beat you and take a chance at extra injuries? What does the SECCG mean to ya?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's really funny is you've yet to answer any of my replies to YOUR question....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which question do you want answered?
Do i think it's fair?....yes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> just shows your ignorance...your argument is totally irrelevant to the BCS.



Seriously... So why play the SEC championship game... Is it only to fit Bamas losing schedule?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Seriously... So why play the SEC championship game... Is it only to fit Bamas losing schedule?



The Championship game is for the "Conference" champion...I'm sure you can follow that....the BCS is fo rthe "National" Championship...you may not be able to follow that....after all you went to UGA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> which question do you want answered?
> Do i think it's fair?....yes



So it's fair for an undefeated LSU team to play for the championship game and then play Bama for the National Championship game while you sit their as losers... Sorry, I don't see that as fair.. They beat you up already...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Seriously... So why play the SEC championship game... Is it only to fit Bamas losing schedule?



...what in the world are you talking about?

losing schedule???

one 3pt loss in overtime to the #1 ranked team constitutes just one loss...how many losses do the pups have?
do the pups have a losing season?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> The Championship game is for the "Conference" champion...I'm sure you can follow that....the BCS is fo rthe "National" Championship...you may not be able to follow that....after all you went to UGA




EXACTLY!!! You already LOST to the SEC West Champs which are UNDEFEATED!! In your Stadium they beat you! Take the blinders off!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Not an Alabama fan, but they are undefeated in regulation play this year and deserve to be there.



Wrong........ they lost to LSU and didn't win their division or their conference.




RipperIII said:


> Speaking of "crying" some of you dawgs are still squallin about 2008...a year you lost 2 games in an embarrassing fashion and got by-passed by the eventual champ.
> 
> This is ya'lls "precendent"
> ya'll are really gonna cry if LSU slips up and the dawgs win...and you still go to a second rate bowl:yummy:



I don't think UGA should go to the big dance this year even if by some chance we beat the brakes off LSU, nor did I think they should have went in 08. It is not our precedent, the entire media was screaming this in 08 and even your own coach said it back in 03. The system is flawed, it is just hilarious how the bama fans are tripping all over themselves to defend it. Like I said earlier if the shoe was on the other foot ya'll boys would be stroking out over it.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> So it's fair for an undefeated LSU team to play for the championship game and then play Bama for the National Championship game while you sit their as losers... Sorry, I don't see that as fair.. They beat you up already...



not at all, they won a regular season game...we are talking about post season...answer me this Slayer,...who are the best 2 teams in the Nation?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> So it's fair for an undefeated LSU team to play for the championship game and then play Bama for the National Championship game while you sit their as losers... Sorry, I don't see that as fair.. They beat you up already...



It's alright Slayer. 

-Deep-down inside the Bammers all know they couldn't have beaten all the teams that we did this season. 

-Deep-down inside they know Bama needs all the idle time that they can get to even have a chance at beating LSU.

The funny thing is.... even on the remote chance that LSU loses to Bama, the AP will probably vote LSU as the national champion anyways.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wrong........ they lost to LSU and didn't win their division or their conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only reason BAMA fans are "defending it" is because of all the folks saying we don't deserve to be there...we're fine at #2...you guys are tripping all over yourselves


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's alright Slayer.
> 
> -Deep-down inside the Bammers all know they couldn't have beaten all the teams that we did this season.
> 
> ...




laying the ground work all ready AP doesn't matter


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ...what in the world are you talking about?
> 
> losing schedule???
> 
> ...



What's funny is you are making this conversation about the Dawgs...

It has nothing to do with the Dawgs. It has everything to do with Bama losing at Home to the ONLY undefeated team in the land.. The SEC West Champs, going to the SEC championship game and then head to the National Championship game.. 
Let's do some simple math...

LSU beats Bama and stays undefeated...
Goes to the conference championship to play another team...
LSU somehow gets 3 starters injured during the game and out for the season..
Then has to play a 1 loss Bama team sitting at home drinking beer and watching LSU play (which happens to be in the same conference)..


So tell me wise one.. What was in it for LSU to win the game if they were just granted the spot to play in the big game (like Bama is) to begin with.. Do you think Bama missed those field goals on purpose...


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 28, 2011)

We definitely need a playoff system. Also would be good if the 2 best teams in the SEC could meet in the championship game.

If we had an 8 team playoff, who do you think would be in the NC game?

If Bama and LSU were in different divisions, we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The funny thing is.... even on the remote chance that LSU loses to Bama, the AP will probably vote LSU as the national champion anyways.





But the SEC doesn't count.. Unless Bama needs it to play for the BCSNCG...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is it only to fit Bamas losing schedule?


 We are 11-1, that's a losing schedule?????


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> laying the ground work all ready AP doesn't matter



Okay.... well then by your logic:

LSU has 2 BCS titles

Bama has 1 BCS title

So LSU has more national championships than Bama


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 28, 2011)

For the record, I believe that LSU has a bye this week as well. I believe they can beat GA with their backups.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's funny is you are making this conversation about the Dawgs...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Dawgs. It has everything to do with Bama losing at Home to the ONLY undefeated team in the land.. The SEC West Champs, going to the SEC championship game and then head to the National Championship game..
> Let's do some simple math...
> ...



Basically, that's all irrelevant; the rules are the rules and they are so simple even a caveman can understand them.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's funny is you are making this conversation about the Dawgs...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Dawgs. It has everything to do with Bama losing at Home to the ONLY undefeated team in the land.. The SEC West Champs, going to the SEC championship game and then head to the National Championship game..
> Let's do some simple math...
> ...



Ok, less wise one,...it is the regular season game,...LSU wins the division and probably the SEC Champ. congrats to the tigers,...now bowl season...BAMA is the most deserving team to get a shot at LSU, and surprisingly, The BCS is set up specifically for #1 and #2  which happens to be LSU and BAMA.
AS to injuries...that would effect any team and any team that they face, so what is your point? ...and if your afraid of an unfair advantage, does that apply to OSU, VT or anyone else?
I would have dearly loved to get a crack at your dawgs but it didn't work that way, and I can assure you that the LSU players aren't concerned in the least with having to play an "extra" game,...they crave it.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Does't the BCS ranking have a human vote involved? Could some of the voters not decide to vote for another conference champion (OKL. State as an example if they win) after this weeks games?
Just wondering?


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Ok, less wise one,...it is the regular season game,...LSU wins the division and probably the SEC Champ. congrats to the tigers,...now bowl season...BAMA is the most deserving team to get a shot at LSU, and surprisingly, The BCS is set up specifically for #1 and #2  which happens to be LSU and BAMA.
> AS to injuries...that would effect any team and any team that they face, so what is your point? ...and if your afraid of an unfair advantage, does that apply to OSU, VT or anyone else?
> I would have dearly loved to get a crack at your dawgs but it didn't work that way, and I can assure you that the LSU players aren't concerned in the least with having to play an "extra" game,...they crave it.



You keep bringing the BCS rule up that may very well be true, but in 2007 LSU was around 8th when picked for the NC game. Best case scenario for bama is the sugar.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 28, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Does't the BCS ranking have a human vote involved? Could some of the voters not decide to vote for another conference champion (OKL. State as an example if they win) after this weeks games?
> Just wondering?





I think something like 160 out of 179 voted Alabama #2 last week. Nobody expects that number to change much.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> You keep bringing the BCS rule up that may very well be true, but in 2007 LSU was around 8th when picked for the NC game. Best case scenario for bama is the sugar.


WRONG

In 2007, Ohio state was ranked #1 and LSU was ranked #2, LSU won.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Does't the BCS ranking have a human vote involved? Could some of the voters not decide to vote for another conference champion (OKL. State as an example if they win) after this weeks games?
> Just wondering?



And when all the smoke clears after this weekend and the BCS has Okla State as #2, then they will go to the BCS championship game.  It's that simple.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 28, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> You keep bringing the BCS rule up that may very well be true, but in 2007 LSU was around 8th when picked for the NC game.



Might want to give this link a look.

http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/bcs_standings_120207.html

LSU was #2 in the final BCS poll....


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Might want to give this link a look.
> 
> http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/bcs_standings_120207.html
> 
> LSU was #2 in the final BCS poll....



don't confuse bondy with the facts, especially in print form...


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> don't confuse bondy with the facts, especially in print form...



More especially a Vol fan...


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 28, 2011)

David Mills said:


> WRONG
> 
> In 2007, Ohio state was ranked #1 and LSU was ranked #2, LSU won.





Jay Hughes said:


> Might want to give this link a look.
> 
> http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/bcs_standings_120207.html
> 
> LSU was #2 in the final BCS poll....





RipperIII said:


> don't confuse bondy with the facts, especially in print form...





Jay Hughes said:


> More especially a Vol fan...



Well I was off by one LSU was ranked 7th after 12 games were played. Then magical jumped teams by just beating lousy 14th ranked Tennessee.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings/_/year/2007/week/14

I don't think I meant or said anything about the final ranking.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess LSU got style points on how they beat Tennessee with a last minute interception to win the game. I better stop I'm starting to sound like a bama fan.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 29, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Well I was off by one LSU was ranked 7th after 12 games were played. Then magical jumped teams by just beating lousy 14th ranked Tennessee.



Well, the magic was a load of other teams losing key late season games.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Well, the magic was a load of other teams losing key late season games.



Both of LSU losses were late season as well and on top of that I believe the teams were not ranked. Ouch


----------



## Drexal (Nov 30, 2011)

You keep taking about a lousy Tenn team... didn't they beat UGA that year?


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2011)

Drexal said:


> You keep taking about a lousy Tenn team... didn't they beat UGA that year?



They did but it's easier to flow with the boards thinking. But anyway my point was whatever the ranking is now doesn't mean it will be the same before the NC game. The powers in the BCS can take any team in the top 8 for sure and put in the NC game. VT was the school that really got the hose that year.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 30, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> They did but it's easier to flow with the boards thinking. But anyway my point was whatever the ranking is now doesn't mean it will be the same before the NC game. The powers in the BCS can take any team in the top 8 for sure and put in the NC game. VT was the school that really got the hose that year.



True. And IF WE had a vote, the BCS would have been scrapped a long time ago. As for VT... I'd almost agree except that they lost big to LSU early that year (makes the case for LSU over VT) and couldn't pull off the lower bowl they played in.  LSU won theirs; I believe UGA would have beat O State as well.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2011)

Drexal said:


> True. And IF WE had a vote, the BCS would have been scrapped a long time ago. As for VT... I'd almost agree except that they lost big to LSU early that year (makes the case for LSU over VT) and couldn't pull off the lower bowl they played in.  LSU won theirs; I believe UGA would have beat O State as well.



You are correct, but VT was one of the hottest teams in the country at the end of the year. They was playing lights out football.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 1, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> You are correct, but VT was one of the hottest teams in the country at the end of the year. They was playing lights out football.


 This was being said about Oregon this year, until,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good reading...


----------



## Drexal (Dec 1, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> You are correct, but VT was one of the hottest teams in the country at the end of the year. They was playing lights out football.



Except for that little bowl game they lost in.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> _"Anyone who doesn't win their conference has no business playing in the National Championship"_ ~ Nick Saban 2003



Hey LESTER - Your signature line is a lie...

- - Anyone who doesn't win their conference has no business playing in the National Championship - - 

Nick Saban never said it...  

If you have proof of when and where, please share; otherwise you may want to keep the CRAZY BARNER made up stuff out of SPORTS TALK...


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey LESTER - Your signature line is a lie...
> 
> - - Anyone who doesn't win their conference has no business playing in the National Championship - -
> 
> ...



Do you have proof the he never said it??? 

I guess he never said this either: "I don't know how many times I have to say this. I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."


----------

